# Wie ordnet ihr eure DVD/Blurays ?



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

Alphabetisch, Genre, Schauspieler ?

Am Anfang wars noch leicht bei mir da konnte ich in Komödie,Action,Horror,Zeichentrick sortieren aber inzwischen soviele filme die nicht direkt in ein genre einzuordnen sind 

hat einer von euch vieleicht nen gutes system inzwischen dafür ?


----------



## win3ermute (23. September 2011)

Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl funzt nur noch alphabetisch. Filmreihen (Godzilla z. B.) fasse ich allerdings nach Erscheinungsjahr zusammen; ebenso Regisseure, von denen ich eine ganze Menge Filme habe (Hitchcock, Bava, Eastwood). Musik und TV-Serien stehen extra.
Filme mit Zahlen am Anfang stehen - egal, ob die Zahl geschrieben wurde oder nicht - vorne; nach Nummer sortiert. So behalte ich auch bei 2.500 Scheiben stets die Übersicht.

Wenn's soviel ist, macht es übrigens Sinn, Neuzugänge erst nach dem Schauen einzuordnen - die "vergißt" man in so einem Haufen sonst schnell.


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

neuzugänge haben eine extra ecke und werden später dann versucht einzuordnen ^^

filmreihen stehen bei mir auch zusammen 

und alphabetisch ?

sieht das nicht komisch aus wenn Horton hört ein Huh neben Hitman steht ? ^^


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2011)

1. DVD 
2. BD
3. Nach Titel


----------



## Foxx313 (23. September 2011)

Ich ordne meine nach Art und Genere,zb erst Blu-Rays,danach Kriegsfilme,dann Mittelalter,2.Reihe dann Horrorfilme,danach Fantasy und zum Schluss alles was über bleibt


----------



## win3ermute (23. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und alphabetisch ?
> 
> sieht das nicht komisch aus wenn Horton hört ein Huh neben Hitman steht ? ^^



Zumindest bis jetzt haben meine Scheiben noch keinen Krieg miteinander angefangen, die verdammten Platzfresser. Großes Regal mit jeder Menge Platz brauchst Du allerdings auch noch ^^.

Schön bunt wird's irgendwann eh:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben drauf ist ungesehenes. Bild ist schon was älter.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (23. September 2011)

ich habe meine Sammlung nach Alphabet sortiert (bd & DVD mixed) und alles noch in einer (ausgedruckten) Excel-Liste, dort aber nach Genre sortiert 

@win3ermute: das ist ja schon fast ne Mini-Videothek


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2011)

@win3ermute: WOW, Respekt für so'ne Sammlung.   

@Topic: Nach Genre + Alphabet. Hilft, wenn ich mal Lust auf Sci-Fi, Komödien, Thriller oder sowas hab. Wobei ich dir recht gebe, dass es auch Filme gibt, die gut in zwei oder sogar drei Genres passen würden. Die ordne ich dann aber danach, was der Film für mich für 'ne Botschaft rübergebracht hat. Zum Beispiel "The Fountain", könnte man sowohl in Drama, als auch Liebesfilm, als auch Fantasy einordnen. Die Botschaft für mich war aber ziemlich tief spirituell, deswegen steht er da in dem Bereich.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Heftig die Sammlung win3rmute ^^


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

am besten poste ich die dvd titel mal hier und lass sie euch einsortieren ^^

habe halt filme wie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt ja mal vorschlagen unter was ich die einsortieren kann weil das sind halt die sogenannten mehr genre filme ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2011)

Da ich fast nur ST DVDs habe, klärt sich das schlicht nach In-Universe Chronologie... sprich, alles ist nach Sternzeiten oder wenn nicht vorhanden, nach Produktionsdatum geordnet^^


----------



## _Raziel_ (28. September 2011)

Ich sortiere seit längerem meine Filme nicht mehr alphabetisch, etc... Ich hab mehrere Regale voll von dem Zeug und keine Sortierung würde funktionieren, da mehrere Regale in unterschiedlichen Zimmern stehen.

Deshalb habe ich eine neue Sortierfunktion für mich persönlich erstellt. Meistens kaufe ich nicht immer alle Filme, wenn sie frisch auf den Markt kommen, sondern warte eine Weile (nachdem ich mich schlau gemacht habe, was wann kommt) und kaufe dann mehrere Filme gleichzeitig. Diese werden dann ganz in der Nähe meines DvD/BluRay-Players gestellt.
Und das geschieht nach und nach immer wieder. Wobei die vorherigen Filmpacks nach hinten 'rutschen'. Erst, wenn sie ins Archiv (Mega-Regal im Schlafzimmer), werden sie nach Alphabet und Beliebtheit sortiert.

Ein ungeschulter Betrachter würde mein System als Chaotisch und Ungepflegt betrachten, wobei ich immer mit einem Griff den richtigen Film erwische.

Naja...
Bei hunderten von Filmen sind natürlich auch Schätzchen darunter. Diese bewahre ich nicht zugänglich in einem separatem Schrank auf (UND ICH MEINE KEINE PORNOS!)


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider noch nicht gesehen.



Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für mich ganz klar 'ne Komödie. Hab so gelacht bei dem Film.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich ordne auch Alphabetisch,
nur leider kann ich mich nicht Besitzer,
einer solch große Sammlung, wie manche User hier nennen ):

Hab bis jetzt "nur" <150 DvD's und <50 BD's


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. November 2011)

Sondereditionen und DVDs packe ich in meine Ikea Billy Regale:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die BDs hingegen sind fast komplett in einer Kombination aus Ikea Besta und Selbstbauregalen mit einem Rahmen millimetergenau in einer Nische zwischen zwei Türen untergebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marinokey (28. November 2011)

sortiert wird streng nach abc... was ein häufiges umräumen/verschieben mit sich bringt. ausnahme z.b. 007 titel, da die cover nebeneinander ein schönes logo ergeben.

viel schwieriger ist es, ein richtiges regal zu finden. habe erst eins selbst gebaut - zu wackelig. kaufbares ist für größere sammlungen nicht vorhanden. also schreiner anrufen, ausmessen, anfertigen lassen - nachteil: auch das ist irgendwann voll.

verwalten: wie andere schon schroben - excel tabelle angefertigt. wo führt das hin? ins chaos! eine datenbank muss schon her: dvd-profiler
http://www.invelos.com/
war damals noch ne andere firma, kostete 25$, gibt regelmäßig updates, gutes deutsches support forum, titel werden von der community eingepflegt, erfassen per barcode, zig infos verfügbar zu fast jedem existierenden titel incl. easter eggs, etc


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. November 2011)

Also erweiterbare Regalsysteme gibt es doch zur Genüge, da muss man nicht zum Schreiner gehen.


----------



## win3ermute (28. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also erweiterbare Regalsysteme gibt es doch zur Genüge, da muss man nicht zum Schreiner gehen.



Und auch ein selbstgebautes Regal muß nicht "wacklig" sein - da kommt es wohl auf die Fähigkeiten an. Bei mir wackelt nix.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Bei mir wackelt nix.


Bei mir auch nicht, aber bei Marinokey.


----------

